# Suppliers of Rhinestone template making materials



## allhamps

Those answers make sense. Can you send me a link to your site so I can try the stencil material you have? Send it PM if you have to. Thanks again


----------



## charles95405

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

to buy the stencil matter that Gary has I think that there are a couple places.. http://buy-acs.com/?page_id=74 and The Eagle


----------



## allhamps

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

Thanks for the links Charles. What's the difference between the "normal green" colored material and the black material?


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*



charles95405 said:


> .........._stencil matter that Gary has I think that there are a couple places_.............


OOPS!!! hey Charles.... you forgot to add SandyMcC's site.......... 
www.iloveknk.com/

....and also a wonderful site that Chad (Gary's son) runs....
Scrapbookdiecutter.com - Welcome

You can get the black stencil material there too! 
...as well as the the entire line of cutters.

And.... the most helpful place that I have found concerning how to use the KNK MAXX and its software is ... 

Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley
(iloveknk.com)

She has 6 rhinestone tutorials on there too!!!!

....(and a DEMO download of the KNK software is on the scrapbookdiecutter link above so as to be able to TEST the software before purchasing......I am doing that now....and so far I love it!!!!!)


Here is a great KNK cutter comparison chart on SandyMcC's site as well...
www.iloveknk.com/knk-comparisons/


----------



## sjidohair

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

The difference between the black and the green is the black has a surface that is better for the transfer tape not to stick too. So when doing the transfer you can peel easier, without popping stones off as much, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

Thanks all. I'm going to try a roll of the "black" stencil material. Even though I don't like the smaller width (12.5"), I have to be fair and test it out against the others I've tried


----------



## sjidohair

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

Gail make sure and let us know what you think,, as i too love the long rolls of template material... some of my designs are 19x19, and they just dont work on small rolls.
Sandy Jo


----------



## allhamps

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

No problem. Maybe if it REALLY is fantastic, they'll start cutting it in wider pieces


----------



## sjidohair

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*

Here is a example of a Shirt made with a template cut from the eagle,
Sandy jo


----------



## sunnydayz

Just wanted to let everyone know I have moved these posts over to their own thread, as I think there will be many others that would like to find the template material. This will provide a good resource for them in the future and it will be easy to find. It will also help to keep the other thread on topic of the machines themselves.


----------



## deenastee

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*



sjidohair said:


> Here is a example of a Shirt made with a template cut from the eagle,
> Sandy jo


 
WOW!!! that looks awesome great job sandy jo.

What kind of stones do u use?


----------



## sjidohair

I use, Koren AAA and precosia Most, some machine cut but not alot,, 
Thanks for the kind words
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*



sjidohair said:


> Here is a example of a Shirt made with a template cut from the eagle,
> Sandy jo


Very nice.


----------



## sjidohair

Thank you Jane
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Sorry, guys, I guess I won't be trying out the ACS black stencil material after all. I went to the site to purchase online, and I just received an e-mail telling me that they could not process my order because I want them to ship the product to an address other than my billing address. I gave them a call and explained that it is a "home" business and often times I prefer more expensive items to be delivered to my job where it can be accepted, rather than just dumped on the front porch and left all day. No go they say. If I want to buy from them I need to add my work address to my credit card. That's not going to happen since my current day time employer has NOTHING to do with my BUSINESS. So much for service. I guess I'll just keep using the old reliable HARTCO, or use the black template material from DAS.


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> Sorry, guys, I guess I won't be trying out the ACS black stencil material after all. I went to the site to purchase online, and I just received an e-mail telling me that they could not process my order because I want them to ship the product to an address other than my billing address. I gave them a call and explained that it is a "home" business and often times I prefer more expensive items to be delivered to my job where it can be accepted, rather than just dumped on the front porch and left all day. No go they say. If I want to buy from them I need to add my work address to my credit card. That's not going to happen since my current day time employer has NOTHING to do with my BUSINESS. So much for service. I guess I'll just keep using the old reliable HARTCO, or use the black template material from DAS.


This is a strict requirement to protect them from someone using a fake credit card. They were ripped off about a year ago after shipping a *large purchase* to an address that was not on the credit card and the credit card turned out to be stolen (as I recall) and they were out the cost of what they shipped! : ( 

BUT... adding a second address to your credit card only requires a phone call to your credit card company. You're not REPLACING the address... simply adding a second alternative and then the processing of the credit card is approved. You can always later remove that address, as well. 

It's unfortunate that the company must have this policy... but that's the nature of the world we now live in. Too many CROOKS!


----------



## Rodney

> This is a strict requirement to protect them from someone using a fake credit card. They were ripped off about a year ago after shipping a *large purchase* to an address that was not on the credit card and the credit card turned out to be stolen (as I recall) and they were out the cost of what they shipped!


There are other ways of checking for fraud other than only shipping to the billing address. That type of filtering could miss out on a lot of legitimate orders. There are companies that have very high ticket item sales that allow for shipping to other addresses other than the billing address.

I agree that it sucks that the crooks mess up things for legitimate customers (and as a business, chargebacks and fraud orders are horrible), but there are other ways of verifying orders. I also have items shipped to an address other than my billing address.


----------



## sjidohair

I myself also have items shipped to a second address alot,, one of my business's if i dont want something sitting outside till i get home., I also Ship items to customers,to a 2nd address with full protection. ON my end and theirs.
I agree with Rodney 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC

Rodney said:


> There are other ways of checking for fraud other than only shipping to the billing address. That type of filtering could miss out on a lot of legitimate orders. There are companies that have very high ticket item sales that allow for shipping to other addresses other than the billing address.
> 
> I agree that it sucks that the crooks mess up things for legitimate customers (and as a business, chargebacks and fraud orders are horrible), but there are other ways of verifying orders. I also have items shipped to an address other than my billing address.


Well, I'm certainly open to hearing about other methods. I don't know that Accugraphic will change their policy, but at least I can make suggestions. I've personally never lost a cutter sale over this issue, but I suppose it could be a deterrent eventually to someone.


----------



## veedub3

Rodney said:


> There are other ways of checking for fraud other than only shipping to the billing address. That type of filtering could miss out on a lot of legitimate orders. There are companies that have very high ticket item sales that allow for shipping to other addresses other than the billing address.
> 
> I agree that it sucks that the crooks mess up things for legitimate customers (and as a business, chargebacks and fraud orders are horrible), but there are other ways of verifying orders. I also have items shipped to an address other than my billing address.


I agree with Rodney 200 percent. I do it everyday all day. I order things for my business and instead of having them drop it outside the shop, I have them deliver it to my UPS Box address where someone is available to accept it through out the day. 
Also, if I have a delivery sent to the shop, I use my credit card that has my home address on it and I have never been denied an order because the address were different.

Heck I sometimes use my paypal account which happens to have a different address.

Not allowing customers to choose a different shipping address may turn off a lot of legitimate customers.

Katrina


----------



## allhamps

I appreciate all of the support and comments from everyone. I realize people are crooked, but I've never had a problem with any other company or person, shipping to an address different from my card billing address. Also, it's not a matter of how easy it is to add an address to my card, it's the fact that the address I use for shipping has NOTHING to do with my business, so why would I want it on record with my business credit card? Anyway, I've gotten some alternative suggestions for purchasing the "Eagle" stencil material and I'm almost over being pissed, so I might do that


----------



## Rodney

SandyMcC said:


> Well, I'm certainly open to hearing about other methods. I don't know that Accugraphic will change their policy, but at least I can make suggestions. I've personally never lost a cutter sale over this issue, but I suppose it could be a deterrent eventually to someone.


Depending on the merchant account, there may be solutions that are provided by the merchant account provider. For example. Authorizenet has a Fraud Protection Suite that can help detect fraudulent orders by looking at other factors that are configurable.

You can also just do some extra manual checks on your/their end as a merchant to verify the order (like call the cardholder/call the bank/check IP address/triple,quadruple checking out of the ordinary sized purchases). A few extra minutes on the merchant end can still provide a secure transaction and still keep the person as a customer.



> I've personally never lost a cutter sale over this issue, but I suppose it could be a deterrent eventually to someone.


Sometimes customers don't take the time to contact to the shopkeeper when they encounter a problem during checkout. They may just move on to a different vendor or just change their mind about the purchase.

As business owners, credit card fraud something we all have to deal with, especially if we're selling online, hopefully with these tips can help others who may be in a similar situation. There's more great tips available at merchant911


----------



## SandyMcC

I'll suggest this to Accugraphic but that's all I can do. As for myself, I sell on commission so I have to be in direct contact with the customer BEFORE they order... that's how I know it hasn't personally affected me.... yet. But it certainly does affect the company's sales of supplies as was evidenced today... and possibly the sale of cutters.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Rodney said:


> Depending on the merchant account, there may be solutions that are provided by the merchant account provider. For example. Authorizenet has a Fraud Protection Suite that can help detect fraudulent orders by looking at other factors that are configurable.
> 
> You can also just do some extra manual checks on your/their end as a merchant to verify the order (like call the cardholder/call the bank/check IP address/triple,quadruple checking out of the ordinary sized purchases). A few extra minutes on the merchant end can still provide a secure transaction and still keep the person as a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes customers don't take the time to contact to the shopkeeper when they encounter a problem during checkout. They may just move on to a different vendor or just change their mind about the purchase.
> 
> As business owners, credit card fraud something we all have to deal with, especially if we're selling online, hopefully with these tips can help others who may be in a similar situation. There's more great tips available at merchant911


I use Authorize.net with the fraud protection. When a transaction comes through and there are different billing and shipping address I receive an email to alert me and I have options on how I want to handle it.


----------



## SandyMcC

lizziemaxine said:


> I use Authorize.net with the fraud protection. When a transaction comes through and there are different billing and shipping address I receive an email to alert me and I have options on how I want to handle it.


What are your options?


----------



## lizziemaxine

SandyMcC said:


> What are your options?


Accept or reject the order. I receive the contact information of the person placing the order and I can call or email them to confirm the billing and shipping info. 

Many of my customers order items that I personalize and then ship to someone else for them. 

Most of time the difference is a bill to address that is a PO Box and the ship to that is their home or office. 

So far I have had no problems with any orders that have a different bill to and ship to address.


----------



## adoptivemom1

When checking sites about "template making materials", I also see the tape listed as: Hot Fix tape, rhinestone transfer tape, and mylar tape. What's the best kind to use? Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair

There are 2 kinds that i use, myself, 
1, Mylar, which is a great tape, less expensive but a bit thinner, but if doing alot of transfers, a great price .

2. Silicone Tape, alot more expensive, heavier and a lil easier to work with.

Hope that helps,
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## adoptivemom1

Thanks! I may try each- do you have a preference with green or black template rubber? Is one more difficult to cut over another?


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

What places have you all found to be the best for ordering as far as price by volume and service. I am just gettin in on this new craze. I have a little shop at a flea market and this seems to be one of the hot ticket items. I need a low price place to buy from and make a little profit. A flea market is where folks want it all cheap so there is not a lot to be made.


----------



## adoptivemom1

I'm sorry I can't help more with this- I've been doing machine embroidery for about six years, and just got into vinyl heat press about a year ago. I LOVE it though! I am just ordering my initial supplies for making my first templates now. I'm tired of placing a little "bling" here and there with a small heat applicator. Right now, I'm not finding any one site that has the best pricing on everything....good thing I like to shop, but this is crazy! I'm finding a pretty big price jump across the board- one place has great prices on quality stones, but is too pricey for other supplies. I am also finding that not a lot of places have the template material, so I'm anxious to see what it's like in person to see if I can be resourceful and use some similiar local. If I find any great, great deals, in one spot- I'll be posting. For now, thanks for all the individual palces to try guys!


----------



## adoptivemom1

O.K. Waaaay to many typos - it's bugging the English teacher in me! I need to proofread before hitting send. Sorry- guess it's time for bed!


----------



## allhamps

I just received my black template material yesterday. I should be posting the testing results comparison later today. I think others may have tried already so you may get some answers/suggestions to that soon. As far as the tape, I only use and sell the mylar tape. I have found it to be most efficient. It ships well (your stones don't fall off), as long as you package to protect from the postal folks. I have found that when I'm doing in house jobs where I am pressing the items, I can use a sheet of mylar up to 4 times before it looses its grip on the stones. This helps reduce my costs. It can be difficult because if it gets stuck on itself, it's stuck.


----------



## adoptivemom1

Thank you so much- that really helps and gives me a lot to think on! Can't wait to hear how it worked! Blessings, Amy


----------



## veedub3

adoptivemom1 said:


> I'm not finding any one site that has the best pricing on everything....good thing I like to shop, but this is crazy! I'm finding a pretty big price jump across the board- one place has great prices on quality stones, but is too pricey for other supplies.


It is hard to find everything for the right price in one place.
It is a strategy big businesses use by offering cheap prices on some items then making up the difference on the other items.
Sometimes it's best to shop around especially in this economy.

Katrina


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman

Well I for one would love links that you all order from. I have been up most of the night looking. I have to get this stuff in and some shirts done up by the end of Sept. That's when more folks start hitting the flea market more and I'd shore like to be ready to go. People will already be Christmas shopping by then. If it is not allowed to post them here, you can pm me or email me 
[email protected]


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi Marcos, just a note that some members here purchase direct from wholesalers, rather than retailers/websites on the internet. Sometimes they cannot reveal their wholesaler due to contractual situations. In the regular threads, members are not allowed to offer their own products or services for sale. This helps keep the threads educational, and not filled with sales posts to wade thru while learning. It also helps keep recommendations peer to peer, rather than supplier to "you''. In any cases like this, people may not be able to post a link as to who their supplier is. I am sure those who are able to share their sources will do so, or those who have purchased from members will recommend them if they liked their product or service.


----------



## Girlzndollz

To join or follow a conversation on "how do I begin to buy rhinestones in bulk overseas" please follow this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t94128.html


----------



## allhamps

Ok, guys, sorry, but I have nothing good to say about the "black template material" I got from the ACS folks (not directly from their site due to shipping difficulties). I am hoping someone else is also using this stuff so that maybe, just maybe, they can tell me what I'm doing wrong. I have not been able to successfully cut this material no matter what I do. Maybe that's why the Eagle machines have so much downforce? I'm not bad mouthing the material, I just can't use it. I can cut it, but it does not self-weed. The "roll" that I got was not even wrapped around the holder, but just sort of loosely drapped over the roller and shoved in the box. The adhesive appears to be constantly soft and oozies over the edge of the backing, sticking to my hands and everything else. The good thing about it is that the surface is slicker, so that the stones do slide more easily across the surface. Unless someone can give me some pointers, I think I'll just stick to my HARTCO


----------



## veedub3

allhamps said:


> Ok, guys, sorry, but I have nothing good to say about the "black template material" I got from the ACS folks (not directly from their site due to shipping difficulties). I am hoping someone else is also using this stuff so that maybe, just maybe, they can tell me what I'm doing wrong. I have not been able to successfully cut this material no matter what I do. Maybe that's why the Eagle machines have so much downforce? I'm not bad mouthing the material, I just can't use it. I can cut it, but it does not self-weed. The "roll" that I got was not even wrapped around the holder, but just sort of loosely drapped over the roller and shoved in the box. The adhesive appears to be constantly soft and oozies over the edge of the backing, sticking to my hands and everything else. The good thing about it is that the surface is slicker, so that the stones do slide more easily across the surface. Unless someone can give me some pointers, I think I'll just stick to my HARTCO


I did not get the black material from ACS but I did get the regular template material from them and to me it is terrible. My cutter has so much trouble cutting this stuff. I went out and got a clean cut 60 degree blade and the downforce is set to 340 and after cutting I still have to weed each circle. When you have a design with 400 to 600 2mm holes weeding can be a pain in the butt. I am glad I did not buy alot of this mess because I hate using it. And they definitely won't get my money again. 

Katrina


----------



## accu4321

allhamps said:


> Ok, guys, sorry, but I have nothing good to say about the "black template material" I got from the ACS folks (not directly from their site due to shipping difficulties). I am hoping someone else is also using this stuff so that maybe, just maybe, they can tell me what I'm doing wrong. I have not been able to successfully cut this material no matter what I do. Maybe that's why the Eagle machines have so much downforce? I'm not bad mouthing the material, I just can't use it. I can cut it, but it does not self-weed. The "roll" that I got was not even wrapped around the holder, but just sort of loosely drapped over the roller and shoved in the box. The adhesive appears to be constantly soft and oozies over the edge of the backing, sticking to my hands and everything else. The good thing about it is that the surface is slicker, so that the stones do slide more easily across the surface. Unless someone can give me some pointers, I think I'll just stick to my HARTCO




Hello
Well I am a little confused on this one. We sell both products and hands down we getter better results with the Black. Now we don't have every plotter out there but we tested with Graphtec and our own machines. We cut it on both easily and it weeds very well. I would urge to retest using different forces and blade exposure.With our machines we use our 60 degree blade which is a better blade to cut with. Chad our tech has gone through this with many customers and tells me it simply takes dialing in the force and the pressure to get excellent results. He tells me with some cutters you need to raise the Blade holder a little before clamping it . Some machines develop their power at different depths of their stroke. For weeding we also have had some people apply the black material directly to a plastic mat for the best weed. It is true that with both types of this rubber the glue will migrate quickly and it should be weeded and applied to a backer as quickly as possible, this with circumvent the adhesive from migrating before application. Also be sure the blade depth is deep enough ,you may have cut through the Rubber but not all the way through the adhesive. This will cause a bad weed. The blade type is also important and there are many types pf blades out ther. Our recomondations are to use a thin curf 60 degree blade for best results.
Thanks 
Gary


----------



## SandyMcC

I want to add one more thing to Gary's post. I had a very hard time weeding my first template from the black rubber. So, the second time I cut it on my Maxx, I turned on Multi-Cut and set it to 2 passes. That worked a LOT better! All of the little circles were cleanly cut. Then I found out from Accugraphic that my Overcut setting should have been increased and then I would have received better cutting results on a single pass. Overcut is where the blade will travel a little further at the end of each path to compensate for the angle of the blade. I had my Overcut set at 20, which is the setting for when I cut my typical images from cardstock or vinyl. However, when cutting the little circles from this material, Accugraphic is recommending a setting of 50 in our software. Naturally, the scale varies from one machine or software to the next. 

Anyhow, I recommend adjusting the equivalent setting on your machine or turning on Multi-cut. And the trick of removing the backing sheet first and applying to a mat/carrier sheet for cutting REALLY works well for weeding the little circles after the cut.


----------



## embgals

veedub3 said:


> I did not get the black material from ACS but I did get the regular template material from them and to me it is terrible. My cutter has so much trouble cutting this stuff. I went out and got a clean cut 60 degree blade and the downforce is set to 340 and after cutting I still have to weed each circle. When you have a design with 400 to 600 2mm holes weeding can be a pain in the butt. I am glad I did not buy alot of this mess because I hate using it. And they definitely won't get my money again.
> 
> Katrina


I have to agree with Katrina as I use DAS Puma III for cutting my templates and this stuff really kills me. I had to bring down my blade and up my cutting force to 350 for me to even get this to cut so I can sit here with nothing else to do but weed hundreds of holes...very disappointed in the material...

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, Gary, but I really have done all of the things you mentioned. Again, I don't want to put down any specific product, and I'm not here, maybe this just isn't for me and my machine. I put in a brand new 60 degree blade. I set my over cut at .50. My offset is at .50. I upped the pressure to 440!!. It's not that I'm not getting perfect little circles, because I am. It's just that the material does not seem to be cut deep enough to stick to the backer. I even tried using my little plexiglass sheet (peel the backer, press the template material to the sheet and peel). NO LUCK. I can manually weed all the little holes fine, as they are actually cut, but I don't want to do that. .


----------



## embgals

I just went and up'd my offset to .30 whatever that means kept my pressure/force at 350 and speed at 30 and I did get a little bit better cut today then yesterday and the only thing I changed was the offset.

I figured out a better way of weeding the stuff as well as it does not stick to anything plastic and self weeds. I turn the material over to the backside and I push the round holes through most of the time however you will need to wipe the cut holes to removed the cut portion but it is alot faster then plucking them out of the hole in my book. Can't wait to use the stuff up so I can get a different kind...

Also, there is a yahoo group called Stone Stencil Owners that has been great with helping people and getting information about DAS system...

Good Luck Everyone!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## sjidohair

Tina, could you post,, the link,, to the group,, thanks
sandy jo


----------



## embgals

Here is the link to the Yahoo Group...

StoneStencilsOwners : Stone Stencils Rhinestone Crystals


----------



## Biz-lady

Is the material from DAS now black? Mine was green from them. I heard they changed vendors. Is it different now? Better?


----------



## accu4321

*Re: Cutting and Rhinestone systems available by Accugraphics*



allhamps said:


> No problem. Maybe if it REALLY is fantastic, they'll start cutting it in wider pieces


Hello 
Our Master rolls are 24" . We can sellit in that width if there is a demand .
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I got the new template material from DAS. It is also black, but it is nothing like the ACS black template material. It feels just like the old material (Hartco), but it's just a tiny bit thinner. Cuts easy with about 250 down force (I'm going to put in a new blade and see if I can lessen the pressure). I couldn't get it to weed by sticking to the MYLAR liner (yes, it's clear mylar that is used for the backing). I noticed that the adhesive seemed to be "melting" and not very tacky. After cutting a piece, I put it in the refrigerator for a few minutes, pulled it out and removed it from the backing. IT WEEDED EVERY SINGLE LITTLE HOLE. I'm sure they don't mean for us to have to "refrigerate" before weeding, but I guess my space is just a little too warm. The stones slide nicely and hold in place well. I still think its TOO pricey, but I would use it if I was making a template for someone simply because it has a more professional appearance than the Hartco. I'll keep the Hartco for my one-time inhouse jobs. Taking the price into consideration, I would have to give the material an overall B.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks gail for the post,, 
It is so funny you said that about the refrig,, today i was creating a template,, and the air cond was on, and It weeded like a dream. 
I think it has something to do with the cold setting the glue,, instead of it being sticky when warm,,, from the back adheasive,, i Have found on a warm muggy night weeding is at its worst,, so we may be on to something,, !
Now i need to go and get a small fridge for myshop,, lol
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps

Hey, I was just thinking the same thing. I popped one in the fridge last night and forgot about it. This morning when I woke up, my husband had left me a note asking "what the heck is that thing in the fridge". Since I hate to be cold, I have no intentions of turning up the air or turning down the heat once it starts getting cold, so an old fridge is going to have to do. Caution to anyone reading this: DO NOT CUT COLD, just PEEL COLD


----------



## sjidohair

Oh, my goodness,, that is funny.
MMM


----------



## Yolanda

Hello from Spain, 

i'm Yolanda and this is a pretty good forum you have here. I would to know what thickness the template material has you use. Do you use the same thickness for big an little stones? The material i get here in Spain was too thin.


----------



## bfgraphics

"
Sorry, guys, I guess I won't be trying out the ACS black stencil material after all. I went to the site to purchase online, and I just received an e-mail telling me that they could not process my order because I want them to ship the product to an address other than my billing address. I gave them a call and explained that it is a "home" business and often times I prefer more expensive items to be delivered to my job where it can be accepted, rather than just dumped on the front porch and left all day. No go they say. If I want to buy from them I need to add my work address to my credit card. That's not going to happen since my current day time employer has NOTHING to do with my BUSINESS. So much for service. I guess I'll just keep using the old reliable HARTCO, or use the black template material from DAS.
__________________
SLICK ART - We can BLING anything!!
www.SlickArtOnline.COM 

I had the same situation with these folks. The actually charged my credit card, then refused to send the order because of a different shipping address. Funny because I get 10-25 packages a week from other suppliers using the same card and same address. Then I ordered via Paypal and have "confirmed addresses". Their Paypal setup did not show address as confirmed, but all they had to do was verify with Paypal. Again, they refused and they refunded my money to Paypal. I have written them off as worthless customer service. Now for the funny part- when you order from them, THEY use different names. ACS, Accugraphic, scrapbookdiecutter.com and a couple more.
Strange for a company who refuses to ship good I already paid for. I explained in detail and gave lot's of ways for them to verify my info, but the lady named Lanella would not budge- worthless...


----------



## accu4321

bfgraphics said:


> "
> Sorry, guys, I guess I won't be trying out the ACS black stencil material after all. I went to the site to purchase online, and I just received an e-mail telling me that they could not process my order because I want them to ship the product to an address other than my billing address. I gave them a call and explained that it is a "home" business and often times I prefer more expensive items to be delivered to my job where it can be accepted, rather than just dumped on the front porch and left all day. No go they say. If I want to buy from them I need to add my work address to my credit card. That's not going to happen since my current day time employer has NOTHING to do with my BUSINESS. So much for service. I guess I'll just keep using the old reliable HARTCO, or use the black template material from DAS.
> __________________
> SLICK ART - We can BLING anything!!
> www.SlickArtOnline.COM
> 
> I had the same situation with these folks. The actually charged my credit card, then refused to send the order because of a different shipping address. Funny because I get 10-25 packages a week from other suppliers using the same card and same address. Then I ordered via Paypal and have "confirmed addresses". Their Paypal setup did not show address as confirmed, but all they had to do was verify with Paypal. Again, they refused and they refunded my money to Paypal. I have written them off as worthless customer service. Now for the funny part- when you order from them, THEY use different names. ACS, Accugraphic, scrapbookdiecutter.com and a couple more.
> Strange for a company who refuses to ship good I already paid for. I explained in detail and gave lot's of ways for them to verify my info, but the lady named Lanella would not budge- worthless...



Hello all
Just to tell our side of the story. Last year we suffered $14,000.00 in credit card fraud .Credit Card companies will not guarantee payment to us if the Billing and Ship to address are not the same ,because we crossed this safety line we got hit for the $14k so I ask you all what would you do. We simply ask the customer to add the alternate shipping address to their CC company to put on their CC info. Simple... everyone is covered and then I see posts like this...totally unfair to be negative towards someone trying to protect them selves especially in these financial trying times. So now I hope you understand why we do this...I wish the world would be rid of the thieves and this would not happen....wishful thinking Best to All Gary


----------



## lizziemaxine

accu4321 said:


> Hello all
> Just to tell our side of the story. Last year we suffered $14,000.00 in credit card fraud .Credit Card companies will not guarantee payment to us if the Billing and Ship to address are not the same ,because we crossed this safety line we got hit for the $14k so I ask you all what would you do. We simply ask the customer to add the alternate shipping address to their CC company to put on their CC info. Simple... everyone is covered and then I see posts like this...totally unfair to be negative towards someone trying to protect them selves especially in these financial trying times. So now I hope you understand why we do this...I wish the world would be rid of the thieves and this would not happen....wishful thinking Best to All Gary


Gary, I can understand your policy based on what happened to you. But, I have a different bill to, ship addresses and it does not seem to be a problem with any of my suppliers. Why did this cause you to lose that much money?


----------



## allhamps

Gary, I understand you are trying to protect yourself. I'm not trying to "slam" your company, I'm just upset with the way it was presented and in my case, adding my shipping address (which happens to be my daytime job), to MY COMPANY credit card, is NOT an option.

My irritation arose in the fact that no where in the order process or on your website do you explicity indicate that you will NOT ship to an address other than the billing address. Therefore, I ordered an item, requested expedited shipping, YOU CHARGED my credit card, and then I had to find out days later, by e-mail no less, that you would not be sending my order. Then, I had to wait a few more days for you to credit my card. All of that was an unnecessary waste of my time. 

Had I know up front that you would not ship to a different address, then I could have made a decision to order and have sent to my billing address or not order. I'm not saying I will never order from you because of your policy, I'm just saying that the CHOICE to order should be mine, and it is something that I would prefer to know BEFORE the order is completed and my money has been taken.


----------



## accu4321

Hello 
You are correct it is not mentioned on the site and we will do so immediately. In regards to the credit we do it immediately but the CC companies have a habit of holding on to your money for a few days...they must have billions in limbo because of this. I WISH. 
Best Regards
Gary


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, I do appreciate your responding.


----------



## bfgraphics

accu4321 said:


> Hello all
> Just to tell our side of the story. Last year we suffered $14,000.00 in credit card fraud .Credit Card companies will not guarantee payment to us if the Billing and Ship to address are not the same ,because we crossed this safety line we got hit for the $14k so I ask you all what would you do. We simply ask the customer to add the alternate shipping address to their CC company to put on their CC info. Simple... everyone is covered and then I see posts like this...totally unfair to be negative towards someone trying to protect them selves especially in these financial trying times. So now I hope you understand why we do this...I wish the world would be rid of the thieves and this would not happen....wishful thinking Best to All Gary


Gary,
My reply was not unfair at all. I sent you a more detailed response in private. Sorry, but if anything is unfair, it is the way I was treated.

Bob


----------

